# Free art packs for Dundjinni



## mindy from fluid (Oct 14, 2004)

Two free user art packs have been released for _Dundjinni_ 
Hammerfall, a Dwarven-style art pack of almost 40 objects, created by DJ user Metajock; and
Darkness' Campaign World, a campaign scale art pack with over 300 objects, created by DJ user Darkness

These art packs are in _Dundjinni's_ .djx format and are available from download here.

Coming soon - an even larger free user art pack, collecting user art posted in Dundjinni's fast-growing User Objects and Textures forum in the first few months after the software's release.


----------

